# enclosure for full grown B&W Argentina tegu



## kayla Goewey (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello my name is Kayla. I have a year and half old Argentina tegu who I have housed in a 90 gal breeder tank at the moment. But I am looking to upgrade his cage in the next 6 months or so. I want to know what everyone's enclosures look like and how big the enclosures are. Please post pictures, and info about who you purchased from. Any help and input would be appreciated. 
TIA


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Sep 3, 2015)

8x4x3 minimum. go into the enclosure section and you'll see lots. 8x4x4 is best


----------



## Derek Doel (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a custom built one that is 12 feet on 1 side and the other is 6 feet (L shape) it is 3 feet wide by 4 feet tall


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey Kayla. 8x3x3 would be the minimum with lots of outside the cage exercise. Is that pic of him/her at 1.5 yr?


----------



## kayla Goewey (Dec 24, 2015)

Ralph,

Yes the picture I have posted with this thread is him recently. It may be a couple of weeks old. I should have his new cage in my the first of the year or so. The cage is a Animal Plastics cage it is their 8x3x3. I am looking to keep two in the future. A breeding male/female wondering what cage requirements would be for them. I am also looking for different substrate options as right now he is on coconut fiber/ mulch. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Dec 24, 2015)

The animal plastic 8' is a nice enclosure. As far as substrate, I have my powersun on the far left, and the hide is on the far right. My guy does well with complete newspaper throughout although he does make a mess of it trying to get it all in his hide. I keep some mulch and newspaper crumbled in his hide and his water and food closer to the cool side. His heat is on a timer from 6 to 6 and by the time it's 6:05 p,m my man is fast asleep till the next morning. That is if my kids and their friends don't wake him for some play time.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Dec 27, 2015)

the animal plastic wont hold enough substrate youll most likely need to build an 8x4x4, as for two figure out one first but a 9x5x4 would be minimum


----------

